# CryEngine 2 vs CryEngine 3



## Zontac (21. August 2012)

Hy allen miteinander wie der Titel schon sagt wollte ich hir die  CryEngine 2 mit der CryEngine 3 vergleichen -> klar technisch liegt  die CryEngine 3 vorne seit dem DX11 patch und den Highres Texturen aber  welche findet ihr zaubert das bessere bild auf den monitor?

PS: Ich weiß das diese Frage schon öfter gestellt wurde allerdings finde ich nur vergleiche mit anderen engines oder aber nur als vergleich die DX9 version der CE3 - oder ich weiß einfach nicht wie man google bedient!^^


----------



## joel3214 (21. August 2012)

Also ich finde CryEngine 2 besser, das Bild war irgendwie klarer usw.


----------



## Zontac (21. August 2012)

Ja das stimm -> was micht nervt ist das AA in Crysis 2 was man ja nicht verändern kann unter DX11!


----------

